# diy stand for mes



## trucking13 (Apr 3, 2015)

if this is in the wrong place mod please move. well after a trip to homedepot and some help from the wife we came up with this cart/stand for the new mes 30. it still needs a top shelf and paint and poly but i think it will serve well.had to season the smoker today for some ribs and sausage tomorrow. wife also wants smoked mac/cheese. so now to season the ribs and let them sit till morning.oh yea gotta get my tool out of the den too.













IMG_20150403_145943.jpg



__ trucking13
__ Apr 3, 2015


















IMG_20150403_150956.jpg



__ trucking13
__ Apr 3, 2015






let me know what you guys/gals think, thanks


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks good. Getting the MES elevated is a must otherwise it makes loading and unloading a pain.


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 3, 2015)

That looks great. Sturdy and well built. Your back will thank you. Good job!


----------



## trucking13 (Apr 3, 2015)

yep had to get it up as i sit in a chair, but thankyou guys


----------

